# labeler code



## tradict

Hola:
Por favor ¡ayuda!
¿Alguien sabe el significado/traducción de Registration of drug establishment/*labeler code assignment*?
No lo encuentro por ningún lado. Es parte de un formulario de registro de una empresa. Gracias.


----------



## Meleros

La verdad es que no sé mucho de eso pero ¿puede ser código de etiquetado asignado, tal vez?


----------



## tradict

Asignación de código de etiquetado. Gracias


----------



## Meleros

Muy bien. Ahora me siento más feliz, .


----------



## mariente

Es muy probable que se refiera al código de barras.

Labeler--> etiquetador
Code--> código
assignment--> asignación

Si juntamos todo sería:
¿Asignación de etiquetador/etiqueta de código?

Debe referise a la asignación del código de la etiqueta. ¿qué te parece?


----------



## Meleros

Sí, eso suena mejor, "código de barras asignado". Se puede prescindir del "asignado". Aunque si no se está seguro de que sea un código de barras... Es mejor dejar "código de etiquetado". ¿Cómo has traducido "_Registration of drug establishment"_?


----------



## Meleros

Un momento, me estoy documentando y creo que no vale nada de lo que hemos dicho.


----------



## Meleros

¿Sigues ahí? Labeler Code Assignment, junto con _Registration of Drug Establishment_, hace referencia al hecho de que se le asigne un número de etiquetado o identificación al producto desarrollado para que este conste en los archivos y pueda ser identificado, por lo tanto sería una buena opción "Asignación de cógido identificativo".

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2006/12/20/pdfs/A44730-44747.pdf

Échale un vistazo al BOE (Boletín Oficial del Estado) en este enlace. Te interesan los dos primeros párrafos del artículo dos, en la segunda página, bajo el epígrafe "Procedimiento de inclusión en la Oferta".


----------



## tradict

Mi jefa utilizó en la traducción final: Código de Fabricante.
Suena bien ¿no? Saludos.


----------



## surivaly

Estoy traduciendo un documento que tiene exactamente lo mismo que aparece en este hilo, el documento es de la Food and Drug Administration.

Después de leer lo que aparece en este hilo no me quedó claro cu´´al es la traducción correcta

Registration of Drug Establishment / Labeler Code Assignment

Sería correcto escribir...

Registro de Establecimiento de Medicamento / Asignación de Código de Identificación

Si alguien sabe algo sobre este tema, por favor ilumínenme.

Saludos y gracias por su tiempo

Sury


----------

